# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  IPL इंडियन प्रेमिअर लीग - एक T20 क्रिकेट.

## onepolitician

आईपीएल २०१२  अनुसूची:

1) १० टीमों के बीच ७६ मैच.

2) ४ अप्रैल २०१२  से २७ मई २०१२ तक चलेगा.

3) ७६ मैचों में से चरण, पहला मैच मुंबई इंडियंस और चेन्नई सुपर किंग्स के खिलाफ होगा.
 पहले मैच, चेन्नई में एमएचिदंबरम स्टेडियम में आयोजित किया जाएगा.

----------


## onepolitician

*इस बार महेला जयवर्धने दिल्ली का उप कॅप्टन होंगे.*

----------


## onepolitician

प्रज्ञान ओजा इस बार मुंबई से खेलेंगे.

----------


## onepolitician

*मुंबई आली रे, मुंबई आयी....दम लगा येंगे...जान लगायेंगे ...दुनिया हिला देंगे हम !!!*

----------


## onepolitician

*गौतम गंभीर भी इस साल के तरह कोलकाता से कप्तानी करेंगे !*

----------


## onepolitician

.................................

----------


## onepolitician

:::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## onepolitician

आज प्राथन सामना खेला गया !
मुंबई इंडियंस और चेन्नई सुपर किंग्स के बिच , और मुंबई ने आज का सामना जीत लिया !

----------


## Raja44

IPL की बोरिंग शुरुवात आगे के मैचोँ का खुदा ही मालिक है

----------


## onepolitician

_आज डेल्ही दार डेविल्स और कोलकाता नायेट रायडर्स का सामना होगा..!!_

----------


## Raja44

> _आज डेल्ही दार डेविल्स और कोलकाता नायेट रायडर्स का सामना होगा..!!_


बता दूं कोन जीतेगा या अंदाज लगाओ

----------


## onepolitician

बताओ बताओ कोण जीतेगा?? 




> बता दूं कोन जीतेगा या अंदाज लगाओ

----------


## onepolitician

आज मुंबई इंडियंस और पुणे वारिअर्र्स की मैच होगी ! 
मुंबई ने टॉस जित कर गेंदबाजी ली है !

----------


## onepolitician

*पुणे वारिअर्स २९ रन से जीत चुकी है !*

----------


## onepolitician

*राजस्तान रोयाँ और पंजाब किंग्स इलेवन के बिच मुकाबला था !
और राजस्तान  रोयल्स  सामना जित चुकि है !*

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------

